# Anyone else so out of body that the thought of moving is bad?



## CoffeeGirl9 (Oct 4, 2009)

Ok my body is laying here. Someone is typing so I am going to assume it’s me...but when I go to move my body it’s not me moving. It’s never me moving in fact. My body goes to work without me in it every single day. Is this how all of you feel???


----------



## luluinthefog (May 25, 2017)

It just sounds like really really bad DP. I can make a few suggestions. In my experience the most helpful things to do are mindfulness techniques. And if you want to make progress, you have to be doing them A LOT if not all the time. Try meditating and acknowledging the feelings in every part of your body. Maybe scrunch up your toes and literally say outloud to yourself "these are my toes" then do the same with your legs, ect. ect. In everyday life try to make a habit of "checking in" fairly often. Say to yourself "I am here, this is me, I am me, I cannot be anyone else." Touch the different textures around you often until you feel like its YOU touching them. Basically your brain has dissociated and gone bye bye, and now in order for you to feel normal its going to have to be completely re-trained. This will require a lot of time and effort and it will be uncomfortable for a while but your other option is to stay this way and thats no way to live. Hope this helps. Message me if you ever want to talk


----------



## spiritbird (Sep 10, 2014)

Looks like you are going through a more shittier form of DP/DR. Can you describe how do you feel in your head? Also, how much time do you spend interacting with other ppl?(do you remain mostly cooped up?) How is your sleep?


----------



## spiritbird (Sep 10, 2014)

Oh and do not despair no matter how much hopeless the situation seems rn, you can still recover.


----------

